# drill guide dimension help



## Quasimofo170 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am creating a template in libre office draw to create pedal art for printing. I am using a drill guide I found for pedal pcb “125b pedalpcb 6-knob type 1” to create the drill holes in my layout. However I am not sure how the drill marks are measured on the layout. When I create the circles for the holes they do not line up at all in libre office. I think it may have to do with how the actual pedal enclosure is measured on the diagram. The diagram only shows drill dimensions and not for the enclosure itself. I used some I found for the 125b enclosure but it’s still not correct. Can someone tell me what size the enclosure is on these diagrams or give me some insight on what I might be doing wrong.

Also I understand how libre office can have different positions for different parts of the circle and I made sure they were all from the center point.


----------



## Robert (Dec 15, 2019)

This version might be a little easier to translate.    All coordinates are from the center of each side.

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/125B_6-Knob (Type 1).pdf


----------



## Quasimofo170 (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like that might help since it’s all referenced from the center of the rectangle. Thanks


----------



## BurntFingers (Jul 5, 2021)

Robert said:


> This version might be a little easier to translate.    All coordinates are from the center of each side.
> 
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/125B_6-Knob (Type 1).pdf


Hey there, do you have a current link for this please?


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 5, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Hey there, do you have a current link for this please?








						Templates for PedalPCB Tayda Enclosures
					

I added templates in SVG, PDF and Affinity Design for all Tayda PedalPCB predrilled enclosures. They are setup in a way that you can make mockups as well. I will try to create a tutorial on using them by this weekend. Enjoy and let me know if there are any problems...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## BurntFingers (Jul 5, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Templates for PedalPCB Tayda Enclosures
> 
> 
> I added templates in SVG, PDF and Affinity Design for all Tayda PedalPCB predrilled enclosures. They are setup in a way that you can make mockups as well. I will try to create a tutorial on using them by this weekend. Enjoy and let me know if there are any problems...
> ...


Heroic effort man, thanks so much. I'm looking to add a second footswitch, so not the single centralised one. Would you happen to have coordinates for those? I've tried to measure what I can but it doesn't look quite right.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jul 5, 2021)

Got this at the minute for a 6 knob, 1 toggle, 2 footswitch, 2 LED. Usual top mounted stuff. 

I'm concerned there won't be enough clearance around the footswitches.


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 5, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Heroic effort man, thanks so much. I'm looking to add a second footswitch, so not the single centralised one. Would you happen to have coordinates for those? I've tried to measure what I can but it doesn't look quite right.



For the footswitches on the Boneyard Viceroy I used these for Tayda's drilling. Haven't finished the build yet but the placement seems perfect and they both fit easily.


xy+14-45.1-14-45.1

Here's a photo showing the inside (I was worried about it the clearance of hitting the screw holes)


----------



## BurntFingers (Jul 5, 2021)

Thank you for that photo. That's a great help.


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 5, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Thank you for that photo. That's a great help.



Np! I'd have shown a front picture but I'm too excited to reveal it in a build report


----------

